# The Longchamp Penelope thread



## sleepykris

Anyone else own this purse?  I would love to see pictures.  I just ordered the small from the whatshebuys 40% off sale, and will post pictures when it arrives.  

Is this a heavy purse?  What colors have been made? Pros, cons?  I'm loving the design and can't wait to get it.


----------



## EGBDF

sleepykris said:


> Anyone else own this purse?  I would love to see pictures.  I just ordered the small from the whatshebuys 40% off sale, and will post pictures when it arrives.
> 
> Is this a heavy purse?  What colors have been made? Pros, cons?  I'm loving the design and can't wait to get it.



I think the colors last season were-
black
ebony
midnight blue
opera

Can't wait to hear what you think of yours.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Great idea to make a Penelope thread!

Pics from Longchamp.com, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom

*Black
*Ebony
*Midnight Blue
*Opera


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Pics from Longchamp.com

*Sandy
*Terracotta
*Indigo/Black


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Measurements from Longchamp.com, Nordstrom
Pics from Nordstrom, Bloomingdales

*Small: 11 x 9½ x 4¾ inches (5" strap drop)
*Medium: 13½ x 10¾ x 5½ inches (6" strap drop)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Measurements from Longchamp.com, Nordstrom
Pic from Nordstrom

*Full size: 15 x 11¾ x 6¼ inches (9" strap drop)


----------



## seton

*Cosmo* - I am so glad u are sticking around. Your mod days seem like just yesterday. 


Penelope ads


----------



## seton

editorials blogs


----------



## seton

insta


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> *Cosmo* - I am so glad u are sticking around. Your mod days seem like just yesterday.



Haha, you are too kind! I can't help but jump in every now and then.  

Here are a few more marketing images from the Longchamp twitter...


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha, you are too kind! I can't help but jump in every now and then.
> 
> Here are a few more marketing images from the Longchamp twitter...




Yes, the first image is from the animation video that they did. Here it is:

https://vimeo.com/140324305


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yes, the first image is from the animation video that they did. Here it is:



I loved that video! So cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I LOOOOVVVEE my Penelope! So excited for this thread! I have the medium in ebony. I will post pics! 

I am considering Sandy or Terracotta, and can't decide between medium or large. I love my medium, but might like to try large.

The leather in this line is lightweight but tough and the bags are perfect if you work in an office environment, or just have a classic style. They also hold a ton. I'm amazed at how much the medium holds.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I ordered the medium from the WSB sale, too.   It will be here Wednesday and I admit I'm having a bit of buyer's remorse.  I didn't really "need" another black purse and I have never seen the Penelope IRL.  I hope I love her but if not then back she goes.    

LuvAllBags--your ebony is a stunning bag.


----------



## sleepykris

thanks so much everyone for the pictures and information!  gosh, i love opera, ebony and midnight!  I am not too keen on black but didn't have a choice as the small was available in black on the WSB site when I finally caved and bought it.  

MiaBorsa - I totally understand what you mean by buyer's remorse.  Is there any chance WSB will allow a color exchange if they have more colors within the refund period? 

EGBDF - for sure I will add images, can't wait!  Arrival is set for Thursday!  

Luvallbags - your ebony, I remember now, is soo gorgeous.  I am so glad to hear about the lightweight of the leather, I am not keen on heavy bags these days.

Cosmo and Seton - thanks so much for the drool worthy images!!

My question is, which one is the shoulder bag?  I thought the only bag that could be worn over the shoulder was the small?  Does the small also come in a shorter handle?


----------



## seton

This is the shoulder bag. They are not offering it this seaon. It retailed for $720.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> thanks so much everyone for the pictures and information!  gosh, i love opera, ebony and midnight!  I am not too keen on black but didn't have a choice as the small was available in black on the WSB site when I finally caved and bought it.
> 
> MiaBorsa - I totally understand what you mean by buyer's remorse.  *Is there any chance WSB will allow a color exchange if they have more colors within the refund period?*
> 
> EGBDF - for sure I will add images, can't wait!  Arrival is set for Thursday!
> 
> Luvallbags - your ebony, I remember now, is soo gorgeous.  I am so glad to hear about the lightweight of the leather, I am not keen on heavy bags these days.
> 
> Cosmo and Seton - thanks so much for the drool worthy images!!
> 
> My question is, which one is the shoulder bag?  I thought the only bag that could be worn over the shoulder was the small?  Does the small also come in a shorter handle?



I'm afraid I don't know WSB's exchange policy; it would be nice if they allowed an exchange though.   

When I ordered the medium black, they also had the Sandy and the Opera colors.   I didn't want the light Sandy color and I have several bags in the "burgundy" color family...so I went with black.   

I'm not sure but I thought the small was the shoulder bag, too.      Hopefully someone who knows will comment.    I hope we love our new bags!!

ETA--I just saw Seton's post with the shoulder bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sleepykris said:


> My question is, which one is the shoulder bag?  I thought the only bag that could be worn over the shoulder was the small?  Does the small also come in a shorter handle?



The full size tote (largest) is the best shoulder bag with a generous shoulder drop of about 9". As I posted above the small tote has a shoulder drop of only about 5". Plus as seton mentioned there is the separate hobo style Penelope.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Looks like Nordie's has all the Penelope sizes right now, so you can see each one on this page...  http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&keyword=longchamp+penelope


----------



## seton

Let me keep this simple.

*Penelope was introduced for Fall 2015. It was available in 4 colors and 3 sizes (Shoulder bag, medium tote, Large tote).

For Spring 2016, the Shoulder bag was retired and the Small Tote (which is approximately the same size) was introduced instead. 

Of the 3 sizes offered this spring, only the Large Tote can be worn on the shoulder unless you have really slim shoulders.*


----------



## sleepykris

I see now.  Does anyone have any idea why the shoulder bag was discontinued?  I'm worried it's due to some defect, like the strap breaking or what not.  If its popularity, then no problem because I like the look of the shoulder bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> Let me keep this simple.
> 
> *Penelope was introduced for Fall 2015. It was available in 4 colors and 3 sizes (Shoulder bag, medium tote, Large tote).
> 
> For Spring 2016, the Shoulder bag was retired and the Small Tote (which is approximately the same size) was introduced instead.
> 
> Of the 3 sizes offered this spring, only the Large Tote can be worn on the shoulder unless you have really slim shoulders.*



It's too bad the smallest size doesn't have a detachable cross-body strap. But that's my complaint about a lot of small totes!


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks like Nordie's has all the Penelope sizes right now, so you can see each one on this page...  http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&keyword=longchamp+penelope




I saw the large tote in Sandy in person at Nordies...it was so pretty! And I don't usually like light colored bags.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a "Bloomingdales Exclusive" color combo, sandy/black...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Out for delivery!


----------



## sleepykris

I can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, she's here and she's a pretty bag.   Very lightweight and the leather is gorgeous.  However, for some reason I am not wowed and I'm thinking she will be boxed up for return.   Still thinking, though.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she's here and she's a pretty bag.   Very lightweight and the leather is gorgeous.  However, for some reason I am not wowed and I'm thinking she will be boxed up for return.   Still thinking, though.



Aw, so pretty and I know the leather is nice. It's hard to buy bags when you haven't seen them in person. Were you wanting a shoulder bag?


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> Aw, so pretty and I know the leather is nice. It's hard to buy bags when you haven't seen them in person. Were you wanting a shoulder bag?



Not necessarily, but a shoulder strap would have been a nice addition.  I can't really put my finger on it...just not making my heart sing.


----------



## sleepykris

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she's here and she's a pretty bag.   Very lightweight and the leather is gorgeous.  However, for some reason I am not wowed and I'm thinking she will be boxed up for return.   Still thinking, though.




She is beautiful!!!  Is it the color holding you back?  That would be my reservation when mine arrives.


----------



## sleepykris

catsinthebag said:


> It's too bad the smallest size doesn't have a detachable cross-body strap. But that's my complaint about a lot of small totes!




I would love a cross body option.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> She is beautiful!!!  Is it the color holding you back?  That would be my reservation when mine arrives.



Maybe that's it.  I need to quit buying bags sight-unseen.     I hope you love yours; it is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she's here and she's a pretty bag.   Very lightweight and the leather is gorgeous.  However, for some reason I am not wowed and I'm thinking she will be boxed up for return.   Still thinking, though.



Well for me personally the medium black Penelope is fab. Will probably get one myself. Plus u got it at 40% off, an amazing deal on a very popular bag! But if u don't see yourself using it of course u should return.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a "Bloomingdales Exclusive" color combo, sandy/black...




I like this! I don't love the blue/black combo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she's here and she's a pretty bag.   Very lightweight and the leather is gorgeous.  However, for some reason I am not wowed and I'm thinking she will be boxed up for return.   Still thinking, though.




Beautiful! But if it's not speaking to you, better to return and get something you'll love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cosmopolitan said:


> Well for me personally the medium black Penelope is fab. Will probably get one myself. Plus u got it at 40% off, an amazing deal on a very popular bag! But if u don't see yourself using it of course u should return.



Yes, an amazing deal, but still over $500 which is not chump change to me.      I wanna be in love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! But if it's not speaking to you, better to return and get something you'll love.



Agree!


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, an amazing deal, but still over $500 which is not chump change to me.      I wanna be in love.



Yes, if you don't love it you should return. I have a few unworn bags in my closet that I deliberated over too long (yes or no, yes or nough) and missed the return time.
There are so many other bags so wait for something you know you love.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, she's here and she's a pretty bag.   Very lightweight and the leather is gorgeous.  However, for some reason I am not wowed and I'm thinking she will be boxed up for return.   Still thinking, though.



Could it be the non-metal i.e. plastic zip?


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Could it be the non-metal i.e. plastic zip?




Mine has a metal zipper.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> Yes, if you don't love it you should return. I have a few unworn bags in my closet that I deliberated over too long (yes or no, yes or nough) and missed the return time.
> 
> There are so many other bags so wait for something you know you love.




Completely agree. MiaBorsa, you may even decide later that you love this bag in a different color. That has happened to me several times. Meh in one color, love in another.

For what it's worth, I really love my ebony Penelope but was meh about it in black and opera. I have recently seen Sandy and Terracotta and love them too. I'm very attracted to specific color/leather combos, and even the smallest nuances can make a difference. One shade of red is amazing to me, but the next shade on the spectrum might ruin a bag for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SmokieDragon said:


> Could it be the non-metal i.e. plastic zip?



OMG, I hadn't even noticed that!   I had to pull it back out of the packing box to look more closely.      And you are absolutely right; the zipper "teeth" are plastic though the little end stop is brass and the pull-tab where the leather pull is also brass.   Unacceptable on a handbag in this price range.   Thanks for mentioning that, though I had already decided the bag is going back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> Yes, if you don't love it you should return. I have a few unworn bags in my closet that I deliberated over too long (yes or no, yes or nough) and missed the return time.
> There are so many other bags so wait for something you know you love.


I have finally learned my lesson there after a few impulse buys.   

On the other hand, I was dismayed when I initially saw what a puddled mess the LPCuir was, but now I adore that one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvAllBags said:


> Completely agree. MiaBorsa, you may even decide later that you love this bag in a different color. That has happened to me several times. Meh in one color, love in another.
> 
> For what it's worth, I really love my ebony Penelope but was meh about it in black and opera. I have recently seen Sandy and Terracotta and love them too. *I'm very attracted to specific color/leather combos, and even the smallest nuances can make a difference. *One shade of red is amazing to me, but the next shade on the spectrum might ruin a bag for me.



True; color can make all the difference.   Your ebony photos are what drew me to the Penelope!    

One other thing is that the Penelope is similar to my Coach Swagger... 






So she's packaged up and will be on her way back today.   Thanks for all the comments, everyone.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Mine has a metal zipper.



My statement was a little incomplete as I was referring to plastic teeth on the zipper, as mentioned by MiaBorsa. I couldn't see beyond the plastic teeth :shame:


----------



## SmokieDragon

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I hadn't even noticed that!   I had to pull it back out of the packing box to look more closely.      And you are absolutely right; the zipper "teeth" are plastic though the little end stop is brass and the pull-tab where the leather pull is also brass.   Unacceptable on a handbag in this price range.   Thanks for mentioning that, though I had already decided the bag is going back.



I haven't been able to look beyond the plastic teeth and have never noticed the brass end-stop and pull-tab. Thanks for pointing that out to me.


----------



## sleepykris

MiaBorsa said:


> True; color can make all the difference.   Your ebony photos are what drew me to the Penelope!
> 
> One other thing is that the Penelope is similar to my Coach Swagger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she's packaged up and will be on her way back today.   Thanks for all the comments, everyone.




The shape is very similar and the color.  I would return it too unless you feel a need for a backup of the coach.

I wonder if the plastic will bother me.  I'm really tempted to just shell out full price for the one in opera.  I think only Nordstrom has the small shoulder style at this time.  The only other colors I would like are ebony and midnight blue but I don't see stock for the style I want.  

My bag should arrive today, I'm excited!


----------



## EGBDF

I have been obsessed with Penelope ever since I went to check out the Heritage bags last year and found Penelope. I got a large in black. I love the leather--soft and a bit squishy but the bag still has some structure. I think the bottom might sag a bit depending on what's in there. I don't mind the plastic zipper. I like the way the handles are shaped because it stays on my shoulder.
Not having actually USED the bag yet , I'll say that I think it's heavy!! For a Longchamp anyways. Thank goodness for minimal hardware.
I won't post a pic because it's black and it looks exactly like the stock photos. Unless someone wants a close up of something.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I have been obsessed with Penelope ever since I went to check out the Heritage bags last year and found Penelope. I got a large in black. I love the leather--soft and a bit squishy but the bag still has some structure. I think the bottom might sag a bit depending on what's in there. I don't mind the plastic zipper. I like the way the handles are shaped because it stays on my shoulder.
> Not having actually USED the bag yet , I'll say that I think it's heavy!! For a Longchamp anyways. Thank goodness for minimal hardware.
> I won't post a pic because it's black and it looks exactly like the stock photos. Unless someone wants a close up of something.



Thanks for posting! I'm curious about the measurements... Below are the measurements I posted on page 1 of this thread, based on the measurements from longchamp.com and the strap drop lengths from Nordstrom. I assume that the 15" width on the large is measured across the bottom of the bag, and it fans out to several inches wider across the top, is that correct? Would you mind posting the actual widths across the top and bottom of the bag?

*Small: 11 x 9½ x 4¾ inches (5" strap drop)
*Medium: 13½ x 10¾ x 5½ inches (6" strap drop)
*Full size: 15 x 11¾ x 6¼ inches (9" strap drop)


----------



## MiaBorsa

SmokieDragon said:


> My statement was a little incomplete as I was referring to plastic teeth on the zipper, as mentioned by MiaBorsa. I couldn't see beyond the plastic teeth :shame:



I'm glad you mentioned the zipper.  I was very surprised by that as I didn't see it until you posted.  (And I had zipped open the purse!)   I did notice how flexible the end piece of the zipper is (where it extends past the opening of the bag).   I suppose they did that to color-match the zipper with the leather instead of having shiny metal "teeth" on top of the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> The shape is very similar and the color.  I would return it too unless you feel a need for a backup of the coach.
> 
> I wonder if the plastic will bother me.  I'm really tempted to just shell out full price for the one in opera.  I think only Nordstrom has the small shoulder style at this time.  The only other colors I would like are ebony and midnight blue but I don't see stock for the style I want.
> 
> My bag should arrive today, I'm excited!



I hope you love your new bag!   I can't wait for you to get it.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for posting! I'm curious about the measurements... Below are the measurements I posted on page 1 of this thread, based on the measurements from longchamp.com and the strap drop lengths from Nordstrom. I assume that the 15" width on the large is measured across the bottom of the bag, and it fans out to several inches wider across the top, is that correct? Would you mind posting the actual widths across the top and bottom of the bag?
> 
> *Small: 11 x 9½ x 4¾ inches (5" strap drop)
> *Medium: 13½ x 10¾ x 5½ inches (6" strap drop)
> *Full size: 15 x 11¾ x 6¼ inches (9" strap drop)



Yes, it's about 15" across the bottom. The top of the bag can go up to 17" across. So I guess if you have the bag packed fuller it will bulk out more and the top would be narrower.


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> I have been obsessed with Penelope ever since I went to check out the Heritage bags last year and found Penelope. I got a large in black. I love the leather--soft and a bit squishy but the bag still has some structure. I think the bottom might sag a bit depending on what's in there. I don't mind the plastic zipper. I like the way the handles are shaped because it stays on my shoulder.
> Not having actually USED the bag yet , I'll say that I think it's heavy!! For a Longchamp anyways. Thank goodness for minimal hardware.
> I won't post a pic because it's black and it looks exactly like the stock photos. Unless someone wants a close up of something.



Yay!   I'm glad you love your new bag; it is a beautiful style and the leather is scrumptious!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> My statement was a little incomplete as I was referring to plastic teeth on the zipper, as mentioned by MiaBorsa. I couldn't see beyond the plastic teeth :shame:







SmokieDragon said:


> I haven't been able to look beyond the plastic teeth and have never noticed the brass end-stop and pull-tab. Thanks for pointing that out to me.




I hadn't noticed...guess it didn't bother me!


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> I hadn't noticed...guess it didn't bother me!



yep, I know some people didn't like the Neo zipper either, but I like it. Though the neo is not leather and costs a lot less.
Is a plastic zipper less sturdy? Or ??


----------



## LuvAllBags

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you mentioned the zipper.  I was very surprised by that as I didn't see it until you posted.  (And I had zipped open the purse!)   I did notice how flexible the end piece of the zipper is (where it extends past the opening of the bag).   I suppose they did that to color-match the zipper with the leather instead of having shiny metal "teeth" on top of the bag.




That's a good point - color match could be the reason. The zipper seems well made and seems to work smoothly.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Yeah, I've seen the bag IRL and the zipper didn't bother me either. In fact in this case, I prefer that the zipper blends in and that it's not shiny gold. My one hesitation about the Penelope has been the gold hardware color (I prefer silver). I know that's super anal. The hardware is so so minimal on this bag--just the little button on the hangtag, plus the horsey logo along the inner rim. I should just get over it lol.


----------



## sleepykris

Omg it's here.  It's beautiful, the hardware, the leather, the structure, the zipper doesn't bother me at all actually.  The bag is just a lot smaller than I thought it would be.  I would like to see the large or whatever model that will go over my shoulder and be the right size.  It's an amazing bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

EGBDF said:


> yep, I know some people didn't like the Neo zipper either, but I like it. Though the neo is not leather and costs a lot less.
> Is a plastic zipper less sturdy? Or ??



In my experience, a plastic zipper is definitely less sturdy.  A handbag zipper gets a lot of "action", so I hope these will hold up well.   It is a nice look, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah, I've seen the bag IRL and the zipper didn't bother me either. In fact in this case, I prefer that the zipper blends in and that it's not shiny gold. My one hesitation about the Penelope has been the gold hardware color (I prefer silver). I know that's super anal. The hardware is so so minimal on this bag--just the little button on the hangtag, plus the horsey logo along the inner rim. I should just get over it lol.



That was one other thing that looked a little off with my Penelope; the goldtone hardware appeared tarnished.   (And yeah, I'm also super anal, lol.)    It was definitely not a "high shine" gold color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> Omg it's here.  It's beautiful, the hardware, the leather, the structure, the zipper doesn't bother me at all actually.  The bag is just a lot smaller than I thought it would be.  I would like to see the large or whatever model that will go over my shoulder and be the right size.  It's an amazing bag.
> 
> View attachment 3271322



OMG, she's STUNNING!   Just a perfect looking shoulder bag.   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My Penelope is on her way back.      It cost me $21 in shipping to_ look_ at her.   Gah.


----------



## EGBDF

sleepykris said:


> Omg it's here.  It's beautiful, the hardware, the leather, the structure, the zipper doesn't bother me at all actually.  The bag is just a lot smaller than I thought it would be.  I would like to see the large or whatever model that will go over my shoulder and be the right size.  It's an amazing bag.
> 
> View attachment 3271322



Oooh, nice-I have never seen that one in person. Are you going to keep it?


----------



## sleepykris

Mia - did not realize return shipping wasn't free!!!  

EG - not sure because it's so small for me and the purse would be a workhorse.  I think my mom would like it.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> My Penelope is on her way back.      It cost me $21 in shipping to_ look_ at her.   Gah.



I really hate return postage, especially when it's not some flat rate return label!


----------



## MiaBorsa

sleepykris said:


> Mia - did not realize return shipping wasn't free!!!


  Unfortunately not.   I am so spoiled by Bloomies, Zappos, etc. and free return shipping that it is always a shock to have to pay.  



EGBDF said:


> I really hate return postage, especially when it's not some flat rate return label!


   I hear ya.  It sucks to get sticker shock over postage!!   (Of course that includes insurance; I don't want to get stuck for $500 plus shipping if it should get lost!!  )  Oh...and that was the cheapest GROUND shipping; it won't get to them until next Thursday.   Gah.

And by the way, everyone...  What She Buys requires a Return Authorization.   So if you need to return something to them, you have to email to get an RA number to write on the outside of the package.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> yep, I know some people didn't like the Neo zipper either, but I like it. Though the neo is not leather and costs a lot less.
> Is a plastic zipper less sturdy? Or ??



I actually like the Neo plastic zipper


----------



## LuvAllBags

I don't know if anyone else saw, but there's a small Penelope shoulder bag in Ebony on the bay. NOT MY AUCTION. I can attest the color is beautiful. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Leath...014772?hash=item2ca896c774:g:OjgAAOSwUuFWwfo9


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Alexa Chung at London fashion week


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Alexa Chung at London fashion week



Penelope looks awesome on her!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Alexa Chung at London fashion week
> 
> View attachment 3282633




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sleepykris

Is it the medium or large she is carrying?  It looks beautiful


----------



## sleepykris

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't know if anyone else saw, but there's a small Penelope shoulder bag in Ebony on the bay. NOT MY AUCTION. I can attest the color is beautiful.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Leath...014772?hash=item2ca896c774:g:OjgAAOSwUuFWwfo9



Thanks for posting this, I was watching the auction and it ended at about $165?!  Such a deal!


----------



## sleepykris

For those of you who have the medium, do you find the strap ok to use as a shoulder bag?  

I want to buy a large or medium in opera (love this color, I'm not too crazy about the spring colors and am afraid opera will run out soon), but I'm 5'2 and am wondering if large would be too large on me.  I'm fine carrying the large LP though and am thinking the large Penelope would be about the same size?


----------



## kb9855

Hi everyone

For those who purchased the Penelope from Whatshebuys website please let me know the weight and size of the package if possible. I currently have an issue where I think they did not ship out the bag. I purchased one le pillage nylon shopping bag and the Penelope. Whatshebuys gave me the FedEx number for the bags. The weight of the package is only 0.54kg. Can this be possible? I'm really not sure how I can claim this since item was sent to my freight forwarder instead. Any help will be great thanks.


----------



## EGBDF

sleepykris said:


> Is it the medium or large she is carrying?  It looks beautiful



It looks like a medium to me.



sleepykris said:


> For those of you who have the medium, do you find the strap ok to use as a shoulder bag?
> 
> I want to buy a large or medium in opera (love this color, I'm not too crazy about the spring colors and am afraid opera will run out soon), but I'm 5'2 and am wondering if large would be too large on me.  I'm fine carrying the large LP though and am thinking the large Penelope would be about the same size?



I think the large and a large LP are about the same size, but I can compare mine later.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

kb9855 said:


> Can this be possible?



There is a possibility that your order was shipped in two different packages but WSB did not inform you. It did happen to me for my recent order with them. For peace of mind, you might wish to consider contacting WSB or wait a few days and see whether another package comes along. Hope this helps.


----------



## dianagrace

sleepykris said:


> Is it the medium or large she is carrying?  It looks beautiful


Alexa is wearing the small Penelope tote in that picture.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here is the full image without the tweet covering the bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

sleepykris said:


> Is it the medium or large she is carrying?  It looks beautiful




It's a small. In an ad currently running in the fashion mags, she's carrying a medium terracotta...and it's absolutely stunning.


----------



## LuvAllBags

sleepykris said:


> Thanks for posting this, I was watching the auction and it ended at about $165?!  Such a deal!




Yep, a really great deal! I would have jumped on it but it's too small for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

sleepykris said:


> For those of you who have the medium, do you find the strap ok to use as a shoulder bag?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy a large or medium in opera (love this color, I'm not too crazy about the spring colors and am afraid opera will run out soon), but I'm 5'2 and am wondering if large would be too large on me.  I'm fine carrying the large LP though and am thinking the large Penelope would be about the same size?




I have the medium and can't get the straps over the shoulder - not even close. It's a hand or forearm carry bag. 

The large's straps are longer and it's bigger overall. I don't think it's too large but I like large bags. I'm 5'2".


----------



## MiaBorsa

kb9855 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> For those who purchased the Penelope from Whatshebuys website please let me know the weight and size of the package if possible. I currently have an issue where I think they did not ship out the bag. I purchased one le pillage nylon shopping bag and the Penelope. Whatshebuys gave me the FedEx number for the bags. The weight of the package is only 0.54kg. Can this be possible? I'm really not sure how I can claim this since item was sent to my freight forwarder instead. Any help will be great thanks.



According to UPS, my Penelope package weighed 2 pounds.  I believe that is about .91kg.   I don't know the size of the box, sorry.   Have you contacted WSB to inquire?   You will probably have to email them; their telephone "customer service" is pathetic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvAllBags said:


> I have the medium and can't get the straps over the shoulder - not even close.* It's a hand or forearm carry bag. *
> 
> The large's straps are longer and it's bigger overall. I don't think it's too large but I like large bags. I'm 5'2".



Agree.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> According to UPS, my Penelope package weighed 2 pounds.  I believe that is about .91kg.   I don't know the size of the box, sorry.   Have you contacted WSB to inquire?   You will probably have to email them; their telephone "customer service" is pathetic.



 WSB has had some great sales but something has changed with cs in the last year...the tracking numbers don't always work, I've received items I didn't order, no one there responds to either emails or phone calls. If you order more than one item you will sometimes get your order in 2 deliveries, and you may or may not get tracking for both. (Though that happens from LC itself too)


----------



## kadelle

Loving this thread! I saw the Penelopes in store today and they were even more gorgeous than on thr website!
Anyways, i was wondering what the "made in..." stamp says inside the bags? Can anyone check for me? Ive heard ugly.rumours of "made in china" stamps and now im nervous about buying one. I could check in the store but i wont get there too soon again. 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## dianagrace

kadelle said:


> Loving this thread! I saw the Penelopes in store today and they were even more gorgeous than on thr website!
> Anyways, i was wondering what the "made in..." stamp says inside the bags? Can anyone check for me? Ive heard ugly.rumours of "made in china" stamps and now im nervous about buying one. I could check in the store but i wont get there too soon again.
> Thanks for any help!



My small tote was Made in France.


----------



## kadelle

What a relief! Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

kadelle said:


> Loving this thread! I saw the Penelopes in store today and they were even more gorgeous than on thr website!
> Anyways, i was wondering what the "made in..." stamp says inside the bags? Can anyone check for me? Ive heard ugly.rumours of "made in china" stamps and now im nervous about buying one. I could check in the store but i wont get there too soon again.
> Thanks for any help!



Mine is Made in China. I always prefer MIF but I see no difference in quality in my LC bags made in different countries.


----------



## kadelle

True, the quality does not differ! I guess it's just a mini preference


----------



## LuvAllBags

kadelle said:


> Loving this thread! I saw the Penelopes in store today and they were even more gorgeous than on thr website!
> 
> Anyways, i was wondering what the "made in..." stamp says inside the bags? Can anyone check for me? Ive heard ugly.rumours of "made in china" stamps and now im nervous about buying one. I could check in the store but i wont get there too soon again.
> 
> Thanks for any help!




I'll look at mine tonight and let you know.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> WSB has had some great sales but something has changed with cs in the last year...the tracking numbers don't always work, I've received items I didn't order, no one there responds to either emails or phone calls. If you order more than one item you will sometimes get your order in 2 deliveries, and you may or may not get tracking for both. (Though that happens from LC itself too)




Don't want to get off track in the Penelope thread but I just wanted to add that my order from WSB came shoved in a crumpled interior box with no dustbag. The outer box wasnt damaged so luckily the bag was fine. It was my first WSB order and the bag was such a good deal I couldnt resist. Did not encourage me for future orders though. 

Sorry for the derail - back to lovely Penelope!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> WSB has had some great sales but something has changed with cs in the last year...the tracking numbers don't always work, I've received items I didn't order, no one there responds to either emails or phone calls. If you order more than one item you will sometimes get your order in 2 deliveries, and you may or may not get tracking for both. (Though that happens from LC itself too)


Yup, I am agreeint with you on that. I had one tracking number but two packages delivered separately with no notice of the second. I had sent an email since two months ago but had no reply till now. I wonder if they are overwhelmed with the sales.


----------



## LuvAllBags

kadelle said:


> Loving this thread! I saw the Penelopes in store today and they were even more gorgeous than on thr website!
> 
> Anyways, i was wondering what the "made in..." stamp says inside the bags? Can anyone check for me? Ive heard ugly.rumours of "made in china" stamps and now im nervous about buying one. I could check in the store but i wont get there too soon again.
> 
> Thanks for any help!




My Medium Penelope was made in Morocco.


----------



## kadelle

LuvAllBags said:


> My Medium Penelope was made in Morocco.



Thank you so much for checking!


----------



## MiaBorsa

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yup, I am agreeint with you on that. I had one tracking number but two packages delivered separately with no notice of the second. I had sent an email since two months ago but had no reply till now. I wonder if they are overwhelmed with the sales.



They probably are overwhelmed, but that's a poor excuse.  They received my returned Penelope on February 18 and still have not processed my return.  I sent an email yesterday and naturally have had no response to that, either.   Not happy and probably won't buy from them again.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I had switched out of my Penelope and missed it so I switched back for next week. Another Penelope is definitely in my future! Probably Terracotta.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> They probably are overwhelmed, but that's a poor excuse.



True to that. I hope your return is processed soon. I tried calling but never could speak to someone. 



LuvAllBags said:


> Another Penelope is definitely in my future! Probably Terracotta.



It is wonderful that Penelope works great for you. Terracotta is such a rich warm color. I love it!


----------



## kb9855

MiaBorsa said:


> According to UPS, my Penelope package weighed 2 pounds.  I believe that is about .91kg.   I don't know the size of the box, sorry.   Have you contacted WSB to inquire?   You will probably have to email them; their telephone "customer service" is pathetic.






Thanks for the information, I did send an email to WSB but no reply.  It seems like their customer service sucks. Will send another mail on that and try to call on Monday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

frenziedhandbag said:


> True to that. I hope your return is processed soon. I tried calling but never could speak to someone.


  They finally processed my return today.   I'm glad that's finally done!



kb9855 said:


> Thanks for the information, I did send an email to WSB but no reply.  It seems like their customer service sucks. Will send another mail on that and try to call on Monday.


   Did you get anyone on the phone?   I have never gotten a "real person" on their phone line.   I hope they will respond to you soon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MiaBorsa said:


> They finally processed my return today.



Hooray! I'm happy for you. Now if only they can proceed with my request.


----------



## kb9855

kb9855 said:


> Thanks for the information, I did send an email to WSB but no reply.  It seems like their customer service sucks. Will send another mail on that and try to call on Monday.






Hi everyone


Just wanted to update that I finally received my Penelope and its a great bag.  However one thing to note is that the response from WSB was terrible.  They replied and said they would ship the bag out from their Florida warehouse and they don't know how my order was missed out!  If I did not pursue the matter, the bag would not have been shipped out at all.  I was already charged for the bag.  I will not be buying anymore items from WSB.


----------



## EGBDF

kb9855 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update that I finally received my Penelope and its a great bag.  However one thing to note is that the response from WSB was terrible.  They replied and said they would ship the bag out from their Florida warehouse and they don't know how my order was missed out!  If I did not pursue the matter, the bag would not have been shipped out at all.  I was already charged for the bag.  I will not be buying anymore items from WSB.



I'm glad you got your Penelope and like it.
  I know this is off topic but WSB customer service is awful. They have had some great deals, but if something is wrong with your order you are SOL. I never had any response from them about my wrong order. I don't want to just mail it back because I can't get a RMA from them.


----------



## catsinthebag

EGBDF said:


> I'm glad you got your Penelope and like it.
> I know this is off topic but WSB customer service is awful. They have had some great deals, but if something is wrong with your order you are SOL. I never had any response from them about my wrong order. I don't want to just mail it back because I can't get a RMA from them.



Sorry, but what is WSB?


----------



## EGBDF

catsinthebag said:


> Sorry, but what is WSB?



whatshebuys


----------



## catsinthebag

EGBDF said:


> whatshebuys



Thanks!


----------



## greencurrytofu

I agree that WhatSheBuys has great prices but terrible shipping, service, packaging, return policy. I have a lot to say about it, but this thread is about the beautiful Penelope...


----------



## sleepykris

I have had longchamp.com, wsb, lord and Taylor and bagshop take forever to issue refunds. I'm done with waiting one plus month for my refund.   Lately, I have just been filing claims with my credit card company.  After providing the tracking numbers, my credit card refunded me within two business days. Sorry to go off track also but I wanted to let everyone know, appeal to your credit card company.  Nordstrom appears to be the only company that is timely with refunds for returns.


----------



## EGBDF

I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.



Beautiful pair! Congrats.


----------



## catsinthebag

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.



So pretty!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.




It's elegant. I think I like the small size the best.


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Beautiful pair! Congrats.





catsinthebag said:


> So pretty!





seton said:


> It's elegant. I think I like the small size the best.



Thank you 
I liked the large because I can wear it on my shoulder, and was really debating between the small and medium. I'm glad I got the small because it's just right, not too small for me. I do wish it was a little more enclosed up top but it's not a big deal. I will probably just let the tassels hang and not cinch it up though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.




WoW! I love them. The small looks very chic. Can you fit a lot into it? Perhaps what can go into a MLH can go into it?


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> WoW! I love them. The small looks very chic. Can you fit a lot into it? Perhaps what can go into a MLH can go into it?



I just compared and the MLH 2605 can hold a little more than the small Penelope.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I just compared and the MLH 2605 can hold a little more than the small Penelope.


Thank you! I can imagine the space. Sounds like yet another mighty workhorse bag. I love the sandy color but imagine how I can possibly keep it clean. &#128531;


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! I can imagine the space. Sounds like yet another mighty workhorse bag. I love the sandy color but imagine how I can possibly keep it clean. &#128531;



I really don't have many light colored leather bags and I like this shade...couldn't justify yet another blue or black bag purchase!
Someone needs to start a ban island thread for me. I can't start it


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I really don't have many light colored leather bags and I like this shade...couldn't justify yet another blue or black bag purchase!
> Someone needs to start a ban island thread for me. I can't start it [emoji14]


Haha! I can't start it either. I do not have any nude bag too but always love how they look with whites. This is a great color. Fully justified and fills the gap in your bag wardrobe.[emoji6] [emoji106]


----------



## Ann_Margaret

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.



They are amazing...i like the smaller size the best.


----------



## swdl

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.


 congrats


----------



## greencurrytofu

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.


It looks gorgeous, and a perfect color for spring!


----------



## kadelle

Hello everyone! I just recently got my very first Penelope as well 

It's the blue Fantaisie and I am OBSESSED with it. Definitely my new go-to bag!

For those who are interested, here's a video I did with the bag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SfKKHht2r4

I got the Medium cos the Small was way too tiny for me  And I couldn't be happier!


----------



## kadelle

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.


so beautiful


----------



## Cosmopolitan

kadelle said:


> Hello everyone! I just recently got my very first Penelope as well
> 
> It's the blue Fantaisie and I am OBSESSED with it. Definitely my new go-to bag!
> 
> For those who are interested, here's a video I did with the bag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SfKKHht2r4
> 
> I got the Medium cos the Small was way too tiny for me  And I couldn't be happier!



Congrats on your Penelope! Hope you enjoy your new bag.


----------



## EGBDF

kadelle said:


> Hello everyone! I just recently got my very first Penelope as well
> 
> It's the blue Fantaisie and I am OBSESSED with it. Definitely my new go-to bag!
> 
> For those who are interested, here's a video I did with the bag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SfKKHht2r4
> 
> I got the Medium cos the Small was way too tiny for me  And I couldn't be happier!



That's a gorgeous bag and your video is very cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> I just received my newest Penelope...lovelovelove the leather! Here is a pic of my large black and new small sandy. Will have to get out the Apple Guarde pronto.




Just seeing this now...so pretty! Love the Sandy color! Are you enjoying it?


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Just seeing this now...so pretty! Love the Sandy color! Are you enjoying it?



Hehe, I haven't even treated it with AppleGuard yet! And I've been loving my navy Quadri satchel for a while now.
I have used the black tote and the handles are so comfy for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Boo...was hoping Terracotta Penelope would be in the sale...only Sandy. Too bad!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Boo...was hoping Terracotta Penelope would be in the sale...only Sandy. Too bad!



Sands Point Shop has the small terracotta on sale! 

http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/1294843-213-Terracotta-sale/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sands Point Shop has the small terracotta on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/1294843-213-Terracotta-sale/




Thanks for letting me know! I need the medium or large size though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I need the medium or large size though.



I understand. The small Penelope is quite small. But cute in a pop color like this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> I understand. The small Penelope is quite small. But cute in a pop color like this.



Agreed - super cute!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bought a medium Penelope in Midnight since I love my Medium Ebony so much. Can't wait to receive. Will post pics! The large tote is definitely next. It may be my one fall LC.


----------



## EGBDF

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought a medium Penelope in Midnight since I love my Medium Ebony so much. Can't wait to receive. Will post pics! The large tote is definitely next. It may be my one fall LC.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought a medium Penelope in Midnight since I love my Medium Ebony so much. Can't wait to receive. Will post pics! The large tote is definitely next. It may be my one fall LC.



Congrats! Midnight is stunning.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Midnight came today...will try to post pics this weekend. I love it!


----------



## lovingmybags

Does anyone know what's the difference between the sandy color and greige?  I love the beige color for the Penelope, but can't for the life of me figure out what the greige is.  Would that be a beige-ish grey color, instead of just beige?  Thank you!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> comparison of greige and sandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381924





lovingmybags said:


> Does anyone know what's the difference between the sandy color and greige?  I love the beige color for the Penelope, but can't for the life of me figure out what the greige is.  Would that be a beige-ish grey color, instead of just beige?  Thank you!



Seton posted a pic of the cuirs in greige and sandy next to each other in the cuir thread-that will probably help you. I think you'e right that greige is grayish. Sandy has pink/peach undertones.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lovingmybags said:


> Does anyone know what's the difference between the sandy color and greige?  I love the beige color for the Penelope, but can't for the life of me figure out what the greige is.  Would that be a beige-ish grey color, instead of just beige?  Thank you!





EGBDF said:


> Seton posted a pic of the cuirs in greige and sandy next to each other in the cuir thread-that will probably help you. I think you'e right that greige is grayish. Sandy has pink/peach undertones.



Yeah greige (the second one below) is a cooler tone, with more gray in it, hence the name; the word greige = gray+beige. (Having just gone through a major remodel on our house last year, I can tell you that "greige" has been all the rage in paint colors and interior furnishings.  Although I will say, as an aside, that typically I think of greige as a bit darker color than what Longchamp is labeling it for fall.)


----------



## lovingmybags

EGBDF said:


> Seton posted a pic of the cuirs in greige and sandy next to each other in the cuir thread-that will probably help you. I think you'e right that greige is grayish. Sandy has pink/peach undertones.



Thank you so much for the info!  I love the warm color of the Sandy, but the Greige looks marvelous as well!


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah greige (the second one below) is a cooler tone, with more gray in it, hence the name; the word greige = gray+beige. (Having just gone through a major remodel on our house last year, I can tell you that "greige" has been all the rage in paint colors and interior furnishings.  Although I will say, as an aside, that typically I think of greige as a bit darker color than what Longchamp is labeling it for fall.)



Thank you very much!  They both look very lovely; don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me, but does the greige have tonal stitching?  Somehow it looks like the Sandy has white on the Penelope.


----------



## nsl

EGBDF said:


> Hehe, I haven't even treated it with AppleGuard yet! And I've been loving my navy Quadri satchel for a while now.
> I have used the black tote and the handles are so comfy for me.


Which apple guard product are you using? I have never tried a protection spray but I think my new Sandy colored Penelope needs it.


----------



## EGBDF

nsl said:


> Which apple guard product are you using? I have never tried a protection spray but I think my new Sandy colored Penelope needs it.


I use the Rain and Stain Repellant spray


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yeah greige (the second one below) is a cooler tone, with more gray in it, hence the name; the word greige = gray+beige. (Having just gone through a major remodel on our house last year, I can tell you that "greige" has been all the rage in paint colors and interior furnishings.  Although I will say, as an aside, that typically I think of greige as a bit darker color than what Longchamp is labeling it for fall.)
> 
> View attachment 3388712
> View attachment 3388713



Yes...this looks a bit closer to Taupe than Greige...but still pretty. This may be the color for my large tote. Somewhat regretting not getting Opera last year.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Saw the large Greige Penelope in person at Nordie's...it's a great and versatile color. I like it better than Sandy for my wardrobe.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes...this looks a bit closer to Taupe than Greige...but still pretty. This may be the color for my large tote. *Somewhat regretting not getting Opera last year.*



An Opera Penelope just showed up on neimanmarcus.com. It's not on sale however.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longchamp-Penelope-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Opera/prod180510161_cat41590736__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.service%3FitemId%3Dcat41590736%26pageSize%3D120%26No%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod180510161&cmCat=product


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> An Opera Penelope just showed up on neimanmarcus.com. It's not on sale however.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longchamp-Penelope-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Opera/prod180510161_cat41590736__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.service%3FitemId%3Dcat41590736%26pageSize%3D120%26No%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod180510161&cmCat=product


It's gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> An Opera Penelope just showed up on neimanmarcus.com. It's not on sale however.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longchamp-Penelope-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Opera/prod180510161_cat41590736__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%2Fcategory.service%3FitemId%3Dcat41590736%26pageSize%3D120%26No%3D0%26refinements%3D&eItemId=prod180510161&cmCat=product



Beautiful. Wonder if it's a return.


----------



## EGBDF

Neimans also has a medium indigo Penelope for $471


----------



## lovingmybags

LuvAllBags said:


> Saw the large Greige Penelope in person at Nordie's...it's a great and versatile color. I like it better than Sandy for my wardrobe.



Interesting, thank you for the opinion!  Would love to see the greige Penelope in person; snagged a sandy one first, since it was on sale.  Great colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lovingmybags said:


> Interesting, thank you for the opinion!  Would love to see the greige Penelope in person; snagged a sandy one first, since it was on sale.  Great colors!



Yes, if I had been quick enough, I would probably have also snagged a Sandy since the sale deal was pretty good. Congrats! Which size did you get?


----------



## lovingmybags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, if I had been quick enough, I would probably have also snagged a Sandy since the sale deal was pretty good. Congrats! Which size did you get?



Thank you!  I got the large tote


----------



## LuvAllBags

lovingmybags said:


> Thank you!  I got the large tote



Great choice! That's my next one too. Seems like a great everyday size.


----------



## Kennybell7

I bought the large penelope bag in Ruby, but am having a bit of buyers remorse because it doesn't go with everything. Should I exchange for black/Midnight/ Gray-Beige? Need some opinions, I'm torn!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kennybell7 said:


> I bought the large penelope bag in Ruby, but am having a bit of buyers remorse because it doesn't go with everything. Should I exchange for black/Midnight/ Gray-Beige? Need some opinions, I'm torn!



Do you have other black or neutral bags you love that can serve as your everyday, go-with-everything bag? If not, maybe exchange. If so, maybe keep the Ruby as your pop-of-color special bag?

p.s.-Would love to see an IRL pic of the Ruby!


----------



## Kennybell7

Cosmopolitan said:


> Do you have other black or neutral bags you love that can serve as your everyday, go-with-everything bag? If not, maybe exchange. If so, maybe keep the Ruby as your pop-of-color special bag?
> 
> p.s.-Would love to see an IRL pic of the Ruby!


I don't have another neutral go with everything bag that can fit a laptop, so I'm leaning towards exchange. Here's a pic- she is a beauty though!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kennybell7 said:


> I don't have another neutral go with everything bag that can fit a laptop, so I'm leaning towards exchange. Here's a pic- she is a beauty though!



In that case, I think you should exchange. You are already hesitant about the Ruby color right after your purchase, and you likely would grow to regret it more over time in my experience. I'm a neutral fan and I think the Penelope is really pretty in black and midnight. Thanks for the pic though! I have to agree its not really a red that goes with everything.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Kennybell7 said:


> I don't have another neutral go with everything bag that can fit a laptop, so I'm leaning towards exchange. Here's a pic- she is a beauty though!



Beautiful! But I agree - I would exchange for the neutral if you don't have another neutral bag in this size. The Greige is gorgeous but I also like Midnight.


----------



## lovingmybags

For some reason the darker Penelope's don't do anything for me, so I bought the large tote in Sandy.  Haven't seen the Greige in real life, but I would probably prefer that one over the darker colors as well.  Do you have a store nearby, that you can check out the other colors before buying?


----------



## Kennybell7

lovingmybags said:


> For some reason the darker Penelope's don't do anything for me, so I bought the large tote in Sandy.  Haven't seen the Greige in real life, but I would probably prefer that one over the darker colors as well.  Do you have a store nearby, that you can check out the other colors before buying?


I'm in Dubai, but for some reason the Longchamp store says  they only have midnight in Stock.  It's been a struggle to get them to even agree to exchange the bag, but I might be able to convince them to order another color.  On the other hand it might be an uphill battle...


----------



## lovingmybags

Kennybell7 said:


> I'm in Dubai, but for some reason the Longchamp store says  they only have midnight in Stock.  It's been a struggle to get them to even agree to exchange the bag, but I might be able to convince them to order another color.  On the other hand it might be an uphill battle...



Oh I see...maybe exchange for the midnight then, if you like the color?  It's a classic, and there will always be seasonal colors if you want another later down the road.  But go with your heart-if Ruby is really the one for you, then it's better to stay with it than force yourself to get something more practical.


----------



## Kennybell7

lovingmybags said:


> Oh I see...maybe exchange for the midnight then, if you like the color?  It's a classic, and there will always be seasonal colors if you want another later down the road.  But go with your heart-if Ruby is really the one for you, then it's better to stay with it than force yourself to get something more practical.


Thanks everyone for the input! I ended up exchanging today for the Midnight. Really happy with my decision, especially since I snagged a Made in France and the leather is nice and thick.


----------



## lovingmybags

Kennybell7 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! I ended up exchanging today for the Midnight. Really happy with my decision, especially since I snagged a Made in France and the leather is nice and thick.



Glad to hear a happy resolution for you!  Enjoy the midnight


----------



## LuvAllBags

Kennybell7 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! I ended up exchanging today for the Midnight. Really happy with my decision, especially since I snagged a Made in France and the leather is nice and thick.



Congrats! The leather on Midnight is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kennybell7 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input! I ended up exchanging today for the Midnight. Really happy with my decision, especially since I snagged a Made in France and the leather is nice and thick.


Glad it all worked out. Midnight looks gorgeous from online pics. Will love to see a pic if possible.


----------



## Kennybell7

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glad it all worked out. Midnight looks gorgeous from online pics. Will love to see a pic if possible.


here she is!


----------



## lovingmybags

Have to say, your pic makes the bag look way more appealing than Longchamp's stock photos!  I've seen this bag in person, and even in the store lighting the Penelope didn't feel as smashing as it does here .  Big congrats!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Kennybell7 said:


> here she is!


Wow! Your Midnight looks gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lovingmybags said:


> Have to say, your pic makes the bag look way more appealing than Longchamp's stock photos!  I've seen this bag in person, and even in the store lighting the Penelope didn't feel as smashing as it does here [emoji38].  Big congrats!!


I fully agree with you. [emoji5]


----------



## EGBDF

Kennybell7 said:


> here she is!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kennybell7 said:


> here she is!



Love this color! You made a good choice.


----------



## Amazona

Hey you cuties! 
After loving the Roseau for so long, I think she's not my cup of tea anymore. I do still love the look, but my big Roseau doesn't get much wear. I'm thinking about selling her and replacing her with a black or navy Penelope.
The only question is, which size; 34 or 38 cm? If anyone has any WIMB or modshots, it would be great if you could post them along with the info of both your and your Penelope's sizes!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazona said:


> Hey you cuties!
> After loving the Roseau for so long, I think she's not my cup of tea anymore. I do still love the look, but my big Roseau doesn't get much wear. I'm thinking about selling her and replacing her with a black or navy Penelope.
> The only question is, which size; 34 or 38 cm? If anyone has any WIMB or modshots, it would be great if you could post them along with the info of both your and your Penelope's sizes!



Woohoo, good luck with the Penelope shopping. Hopefully you'll get more feedback and pics from Penelope owners. In the meantime I'll post some department store "modeling" pics. Maybe that'll help.

this is the small


----------



## Cosmopolitan

this is the medium


----------



## Cosmopolitan

this is the full-size/large, with the longer straps that can easily go over the shoulder


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> this is the full-size/large, with the longer straps that can easily go over the shoulder



I really prefer the longet straps but the small/medium size will suit my needs more.


----------



## EGBDF

Amazona said:


> Hey you cuties!
> After loving the Roseau for so long, I think she's not my cup of tea anymore. I do still love the look, but my big Roseau doesn't get much wear. I'm thinking about selling her and replacing her with a black or navy Penelope.
> The only question is, which size; 34 or 38 cm? If anyone has any WIMB or modshots, it would be great if you could post them along with the info of both your and your Penelope's sizes!


I have a small and a large. I'd say the small holds slightly less than a MLH pliage. I would love a medium, but I won't get one because I know for me, it would be too heavy. I find these quite heavy for Longchamp bags.


----------



## Amazona

EGBDF said:


> I have a small and a large. I'd say the small holds slightly less than a MLH pliage. I would love a medium, but I won't get one because I know for me, it would be too heavy. I find these quite heavy for Longchamp bags.


Thank you for this - one of the reasons I love my Roseau is that when empty, it weighs close to nothing. I think an excursion to the LC boutique is called for ASAP. I love the look and the leather of Penelope, but haven't really given weight issues much thought because most LC bags are so light!


----------



## Amazona

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo, good luck with the Penelope shopping. Hopefully you'll get more feedback and pics from Penelope owners. In the meantime I'll post some department store "modeling" pics. Maybe that'll help


Thank you! These are the pics I've seen earlier online, but the problem is scale. The women modeling the bags aren't "real"; they are professional models which means they're seriously underweight and that kinda twists the proportions of the bags. As in, the bags may look huge but IRL they are muuuch smaller. But the colors really do show in these pics, I love the red and the dark blue! I need both colors back in my collection at some point. Selling my Bilberry Lumi Supermarket left an even bigger gap than I ever anticipated.


----------



## Amazona

Does anyone know the Euro prices for the Medium and Large sizes? Having a hard time making the decision to really sell the Roseau - I need to know my target to be able to make the decision on what bag(s) to rehome...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amazona said:


> Thank you for this - one of the reasons I love my Roseau is that when empty, it weighs close to nothing. I think an excursion to the LC boutique is called for ASAP. I love the look and the leather of Penelope, but haven't really given weight issues much thought because most LC bags are so light!



I actually don't find Penelope to be heavy at all. It probably has some weight compared to Roseau, but compared to most leather bags, I find it to be a dream. I love Longchamp leathers for this reason!


----------



## LuvAllBags

There's a Medium Ebony Penelope on ebay...nwt. I adore mine! Not my listing.


----------



## Striped_Albatross

Amazona said:


> Does anyone know the Euro prices for the Medium and Large sizes? Having a hard time making the decision to really sell the Roseau - I need to know my target to be able to make the decision on what bag(s) to rehome...



690E for the large http://de.longchamp.com/taschen/penelope/shopping-bags-1297843?sku=2701

650E for the medium http://de.longchamp.com/taschen/penelope/shopper-m-1295843?sku=5789

According to the German Longchamp site. 

I'm losing my mind here trying to have a penelope shipped to the Republic of Ireland. The Irish Longchamp website doesn't facilitate online shopping, it's just for browsing the collection. I tried to order from the UK website (UK delivery only) using a parcel forwarding service that ae based in Northern Ireland (which is part of the UK) and my order was cancelled. 

I even have my Samorga organizer here already to go in to my new bag which doesn't exist yet. I ordered the Samorga prior to my Longchamp UK order being cancelled, they took 5 days to tell me that it was. 

Selfridges won't ship it to Ireland and neither will Harrods. If anyone has any other suggestions I'd be extremely grateful! I'm looking for the large tote in greige but would also go for a sandy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Striped_Albatross said:


> If anyone has any other suggestions I'd be extremely grateful! I'm looking for the large tote in greige but would also go for a sandy.



You could try a U.S.-based store that ships international, like Neiman Marcus or Sands Point Shop??? You'd have to check their policies carefully though, in terms of fees and whether returns are possible.


----------



## Striped_Albatross

Cosmopolitan said:


> You could try a U.S.-based store that ships international, like Neiman Marcus or Sands Point Shop??? You'd have to check their policies carefully though, in terms of fees and whether returns are possible.



Thanks Cosmopolitan, I'll try SPS. Neiman Marcus was a no as well. If at all possible I'm trying to get it from Europe so I'm not liable for import duty which is going to be pretty steep for this bag.

Bloomingdales and Saks were no(s) too.

Edit - that's a nope for SPS too. No international delivery for Longchamp


----------



## EGBDF

On Nordy's website-


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EGBDF said:


> On Nordy's website-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455545



Interesting. Could be a spring bag, judging by the November backorder date? Weird they'd post it already. 

Paris Fashion Week starts Sept. 27, so the new spring LC styles are just around the corner!


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> Interesting. Could be a spring bag, judging by the November backorder date? Weird they'd post it already.
> 
> Paris Fashion Week starts Sept. 27, so the new spring LC styles are just around the corner!
> 
> View attachment 3455887


Yes, I'm a bit confused because it does look like a spring color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Did you see the last photo? It looks darker.
I see in the description that Nordies is referring to periwinkle as the color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

EGBDF said:


> Yes, I'm a bit confused because it does look like a spring color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the last photo? It looks darker.
> I see in the description that Nordies is referring to periwinkle as the color.



I love it if it's actually the darker color. So pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I love it if it's actually the darker color. So pretty!


Same here. It looks dreamy. Love it!


----------



## mserje

LuvAllBags said:


> Bought a medium Penelope in Midnight since I love my Medium Ebony so much. Can't wait to receive. Will post pics! The large tote is definitely next. It may be my one fall LC.




Could you post photos of your Ebony? I'm thinking of getting it but I'm afraid it looks too brown ....


----------



## Mariapia

Striped_Albatross said:


> 690E for the large http://de.longchamp.com/taschen/penelope/shopping-bags-1297843?sku=2701
> 
> 650E for the medium http://de.longchamp.com/taschen/penelope/shopper-m-1295843?sku=5789
> 
> According to the German Longchamp site.
> 
> I'm losing my mind here trying to have a penelope shipped to the Republic of Ireland. The Irish Longchamp website doesn't facilitate online shopping, it's just for browsing the collection. I tried to order from the UK website (UK delivery only) using a parcel forwarding service that ae based in Northern Ireland (which is part of the UK) and my order was cancelled.
> 
> I even have my Samorga organizer here already to go in to my new bag which doesn't exist yet. I ordered the Samorga prior to my Longchamp UK order being cancelled, they took 5 days to tell me that it was.
> 
> Selfridges won't ship it to Ireland and neither will Harrods. If anyone has any other suggestions I'd be extremely grateful! I'm looking for the large tote in greige but would also go for a sandy.


Have you tried the French Longchamp site?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Striped_Albatross said:


> Selfridges won't ship it to Ireland and neither will Harrods. /QUOTE]




Are you sure Harrods won't ship to Ireland? I'm on their site now and their site says they deliver to Ireland: http://www.harrods.com/content/shopping/delivery-returns/#4


----------



## LuvAllBags

mserje said:


> Could you post photos of your Ebony? I'm thinking of getting it but I'm afraid it looks too brown ....



Sorry for the delay! I am just seeing it now. I won't be with my bag for another week or so...apologies! It is a very dark brown, which works well for my needs. Not too casual-looking.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mserje said:


> Could you post photos of your Ebony? I'm thinking of getting it but I'm afraid it looks too brown ....



I just realized there are pics earlier in this thread - near the beginning.


----------



## donutsprinkles

I checked out the large size Penelope tote at Nordstrom today. It was so beautiful on the shelf and lovely under the arm.

But...Wow, the lining is *very, very cheap*. Excuse the analogy, but do you know those Everything $1 Shops? They sometimes sell dolls there with silky nylon-like fabric clothing that is thin, shiny and very slick to the touch. The lining feels like that. But *thinner*.

If I got this bag, I would need to look into having a professional re-lining it. Has anyone ever had a bag re-lined or performed this before? Is it a relatively easy process? I want to use a thicker textile or perhaps reinforce the top area of the pockets with a thin leather border strip (assuming that doesn't cause runs and rips in the fabric).


----------



## LuvAllBags

donutsprinkles said:


> I checked out the large size Penelope tote at Nordstrom today. It was so beautiful on the shelf and lovely under the arm.
> 
> But...Wow, the lining is *very, very cheap*. Excuse the analogy, but do you know those Everything $1 Shops? They sometimes sell dolls there with silky nylon-like fabric clothing that is thin, shiny and very slick to the touch. The lining feels like that. But *thinner*.
> 
> If I got this bag, I would need to look into having a professional re-lining it. Has anyone ever had a bag re-lined or performed this before? Is it a relatively easy process? I want to use a thicker textile or perhaps reinforce the top area of the pockets with a thin leather border strip (assuming that doesn't cause runs and rips in the fabric).



Great question. I have not, but I have a great tailor who could no doubt do it. For what it's worth, I have a medium Penelope from last year and have had no lining issues. However I'm not sure if the lining was changed for this season...have not done a comparison.


----------



## Amazona

LuvAllBags said:


> Great question. I have not, but I have a great tailor who could no doubt do it. For what it's worth, I have a medium Penelope from last year and have had no lining issues. However I'm not sure if the lining was changed for this season...have not done a comparison.


I saw a Penny last week and the lining, to me, felt like the nylon fabric that's in both my LPC and Roseau. No issues with those 2 so far.


----------



## donutsprinkles

LuvAllBags said:


> Great question. I have not, but I have a great tailor who could no doubt do it. For what it's worth, I have a medium Penelope from last year and have had no lining issues. However I'm not sure if the lining was changed for this season...have not done a comparison.





Amazona said:


> I saw a Penny last week and the lining, to me, felt like the nylon fabric that's in both my LPC and Roseau. No issues with those 2 so far.



Thanks for the information on the condition of the lining in Longchamp bags, as I've never had one. The pocket threads on the bags on display all had extra, loose thread hanging out from where the two pockets are distinguished. I do like how light the bag is and how the pebbled leather looks very sophisticated but casual chic. I just wanted to make sure I could fix this potential issue down the road.


----------



## LuvAllBags

donutsprinkles said:


> Thanks for the information on the condition of the lining in Longchamp bags, as I've never had one. The pocket threads on the bags on display all had extra, loose thread hanging out from where the two pockets are distinguished. I do like how light the bag is and how the pebbled leather looks very sophisticated but casual chic. I just wanted to make sure I could fix this potential issue down the road.



I do love the leather on the Penelope. Mine shows no wear nearly a year later.


----------



## Ludmilla

Striped_Albatross said:


> Thanks Cosmopolitan, I'll try SPS. Neiman Marcus was a no as well. If at all possible I'm trying to get it from Europe so I'm not liable for import duty which is going to be pretty steep for this bag.
> 
> Bloomingdales and Saks were no(s) too.
> 
> Edit - that's a nope for SPS too. No international delivery for Longchamp



Have you tried farfetch already?


----------



## chanelplz

Hi ladies - I love all your photos of the Penelope!  I have my eyes on the midnight blue...

I just purchased the medium tote in Ebony suede and leather from NM and am in love but...a dustbag wasn't included and the only documentation included was a care pamphlet that reads "Cowhide Trimmed with Split Calfskin Line with Textile."  Is this normal?

Was a dustbag included with your bags?  What documents/tags were included?

Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

chanelplz said:


> Hi ladies - I love all your photos of the Penelope!  I have my eyes on the midnight blue...
> 
> I just purchased the medium tote in Ebony suede and leather from NM and am in love but...a dustbag wasn't included and the only documentation included was a care pamphlet that reads "Cowhide Trimmed with Split Calfskin Line with Textile."  Is this normal?
> 
> Was a dustbag included with your bags?  What documents/tags were included?
> 
> Thanks!



Congrats on your Penelope! You definitely should have received a dustbag with your LC leather bag purchase. Oftentimes price tags are removed but there is usually a little green LC booklet included that mentions the materials and care.


----------



## chanelplz

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Penelope! You definitely should have received a dustbag with your LC leather bag purchase. Oftentimes price tags are removed but there is usually a little green LC booklet included that mentions the materials and care.


Thank you for your input!  I've contacted NM and they're sending a dustbag.  The little green LC booklet was all that was included.  I thought there might be more documentation like what you receive when you buy a Gucci or Chanel...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

chanelplz said:


> Thank you for your input!  I've contacted NM and they're sending a dustbag.  The little green LC booklet was all that was included.  I thought there might be more documentation like what you receive when you buy a Gucci or Chanel...



No there's not a plastic authenticity card with serial # or anything like that. But I'm glad to hear you're getting your dustbag. Enjoy your Penelope. The ebony is gorgeous.


----------



## EGBDF

chanelplz said:


> Thank you for your input!  I've contacted NM and they're sending a dustbag.  The little green LC booklet was all that was included.  I thought there might be more documentation like what you receive when you buy a Gucci or Chanel...


I'm glad they're sending you the dustbag-it should have been included. And yes, just the little green folded care card. Enjoy your Penelope! It's gorgeous.
What do you think of the handles? Do you think the'll stay clean?


----------



## chanelplz

EGBDF said:


> I'm glad they're sending you the dustbag-it should have been included. And yes, just the little green folded care card. Enjoy your Penelope! It's gorgeous.
> What do you think of the handles? Do you think the'll stay clean?


Thanks Cosmopolitan and EGBDF! I'm glad to know that I'm not missing any paperwork.

I think (and hope) the handles will stay clean.  I don't use much hand lotion (although I should) so other than my natural "hand oil," I don't see the handles getting much grime.

Just in case anyone is curious, the handles are triangular - they are leather on the flat side facing out and suede on each of the two other sides.


----------



## LuvAllBags

chanelplz said:


> Hi ladies - I love all your photos of the Penelope!  I have my eyes on the midnight blue...
> 
> I just purchased the medium tote in Ebony suede and leather from NM and am in love but...a dustbag wasn't included and the only documentation included was a care pamphlet that reads "Cowhide Trimmed with Split Calfskin Line with Textile."  Is this normal?
> 
> Was a dustbag included with your bags?  What documents/tags were included?
> 
> Thanks!



Congrats! I absolutely love this!


----------



## seton

This came across my feed. Pretty good review and WIMB


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> This came across my feed. Pretty good review and WIMB




When she was saying she couldn't find much research/info about LC leather bags I was thinking someone needs to tell her about tPF.


----------



## mtg116

Beautiful bag!! I wonder, what is the official color name? And is it the medium?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did anyone here snag the damaged blue Penelope Fantaisie on ebay? I was really tempted, as I knew it would go low, and It seems like the scratches could be at least partially camouflaged with polish and soft buffing...would never be perfect but could be improved for sure.


----------



## mtg116

LuvAllBags said:


> Did anyone here snag the damaged blue Penelope Fantaisie on ebay? I was really tempted, as I knew it would go low, and It seems like the scratches could be at least partially camouflaged with polish and soft buffing...would never be perfect but could be improved for sure.



I tried but did not bid high enough.


----------



## nsl

Has anyone tried Apple guard or anything like that on their Penelope? I got the Fantaisie in taupe for Christmas and I'm scared to spray it but I'm also scared to use it! Haha!


----------



## EGBDF

nsl said:


> Has anyone tried Apple guard or anything like that on their Penelope? I got the Fantaisie in taupe for Christmas and I'm scared to spray it but I'm also scared to use it! Haha!


Yes, I sprayed my sandy Penelope w/Apple Guard. I didn't bother with the black and terra-cotta. Suede does make me a bit more nervous though!


----------



## LuvAllBags

nsl said:


> Has anyone tried Apple guard or anything like that on their Penelope? I got the Fantaisie in taupe for Christmas and I'm scared to spray it but I'm also scared to use it! Haha!



I have an Ebony medium Penelope and did not spray it. However I would probably at least spray the suede on the fantaisie. You should test on small, unseen area first if you can, or check with LC to make sure this style can be sprayed. I am unsure how the smooth leather would handle it.


----------



## seton

this came across my feed.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bump


----------



## MWTexan

So how does the medium Penelope fantasies compare to the LV neverfull mm?
Are they the same size?


----------



## toujours*chic

Anyone own the bucket version?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

toujours*chic said:


> Anyone own the bucket version?



I don't own it but these super cute pics in the Spring 2017 thread are making me consider it lol!  There are also several other modeling pics of the Penelope bucket bag in that thread.


----------



## toujours*chic

Cosmopolitan said:


> I don't own it but these super cute pics in the Spring 2017 thread are making me consider it lol!  There are also several other modeling pics of the Penelope bucket bag in that thread.


It is a cutie- there is a beige one 40% off at Bloomies.


----------



## kadelle

I love the new Penelope models with the different types of leather!! Especially the beige/ black one 
The Penelope Soft models are gorgeous as well 

I owned a black/blue Penelope Fantaisie up to 5 minutes ago. Just gave the beauty to my mom cos she will def get more use out of her than I did! The leather is soooooooo soft, ahh! I'm glad she has a new, happy home


----------



## kadelle

Before I gave my mom my Penelope, she asked me if the straps/ handles were super sturdy. Since I didn't wear the bag too often, I could only say "I think they'll be fine". I personally never noticed any wear and tear or issues.

My question to all avid Penelope carriers: Any wear and tear experiences with the straps/ handles? Did they ever rip? Or is the leather super safe and not prone to tearing easily? 

Thanks in advance  xx


----------



## lovingmybags

kadelle said:


> Before I gave my mom my Penelope, she asked me if the straps/ handles were super sturdy. Since I didn't wear the bag too often, I could only say "I think they'll be fine". I personally never noticed any wear and tear or issues.
> 
> My question to all avid Penelope carriers: Any wear and tear experiences with the straps/ handles? Did they ever rip? Or is the leather super safe and not prone to tearing easily?
> 
> Thanks in advance  xx



Don't quote me on it, since I've used my penelope only a few times...but I found the leather handles to be super soft and quite sturdy!  Since I own the large tote, I love how nicely the handles sit on my shoulder.  Hope your mom will enjoy using the bag!


----------



## dianagrace

kadelle said:


> Before I gave my mom my Penelope, she asked me if the straps/ handles were super sturdy. Since I didn't wear the bag too often, I could only say "I think they'll be fine". I personally never noticed any wear and tear or issues.
> 
> My question to all avid Penelope carriers: Any wear and tear experiences with the straps/ handles? Did they ever rip? Or is the leather super safe and not prone to tearing easily?
> 
> Thanks in advance  xx


I have a small Penelope that I have used 2-3 times a week for about a year. I jam it full every time and there is very little wear on the bag. The handles are in excellent condition and the corners show no wear. The Penelope is a surprisingly sturdy bag.


----------



## kadelle

lovingmybags said:


> Don't quote me on it, since I've used my penelope only a few times...but I found the leather handles to be super soft and quite sturdy!  Since I own the large tote, I love how nicely the handles sit on my shoulder.  Hope your mom will enjoy using the bag!



That sounds great, thanks!  I also remember them being amazingly soft. Thanks a bunch xx


----------



## kadelle

dianagrace said:


> I have a small Penelope that I have used 2-3 times a week for about a year. I jam it full every time and there is very little wear on the bag. The handles are in excellent condition and the corners show no wear. The Penelope is a surprisingly sturdy bag.



Wonderful to hear that! Thank you, this really helped


----------



## paperdaisy

hi ladies, anyone here knows if any of the large penelope totes (2015/16 versions) have a 5.5" shoulder strap? or is it a medium?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

paperdaisy said:


> hi ladies, anyone here knows if any of the large penelope totes (2015/16 versions) have a 5.5" shoulder strap? or is it a medium?



The medium has a 5.5" drop and the large has a 9" drop according to nordstrom.com.


----------



## Tatze

I joined the club of Longchamp owner !!! It is a Penelope Small in color sand and it is leather and suede leather in mix. The bag is super cute, an absolute beauty! The leather is absolutely gorgeous and of great quality!!! Im totally in love Pictures will follow!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Tatze said:


> I joined the club of Longchamp owner !!! It is a Penelope Small in color sand and it is leather and suede leather in mix. The bag is super cute, an absolute beauty! The leather is absolutely gorgeous and of great quality!!! Im totally in love Pictures will follow!!!



Yay congrats on your Penelope! Can’t wait to see pics.


----------



## Tatze

Here we go .... my new baby !!! She is really beautiful, but I have to say I struggle a little with the size ... I am used to bigger bags and I am not really sure, if I should have picked the medium size instead ; - ((( what do you think, does the size fit me or would the medium be a better choice ? The capacity for my daily used things is o.k. but it is just a feeling ..... I am sure you girls know what I mean ; - )))


----------



## EGBDF

Tatze said:


> View attachment 3855525
> View attachment 3855526
> 
> 
> Here we go .... my new baby !!! She is really beautiful, but I have to say I struggle a little with the size ... I am used to bigger bags and I am not really sure, if I should have picked the medium size instead ; - ((( what do you think, does the size fit me or would the medium be a better choice ? The capacity for my daily used things is o.k. but it is just a feeling ..... I am sure you girls know what I mean ; - )))


Beautiful bag, and this size looks great on you! If it fits everything you need then I'd keep it, though if you think the capacity of medium would be better for you, that's a personal decision...but then it would be heavier.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tatze said:


> View attachment 3855525
> View attachment 3855526
> 
> 
> Here we go .... my new baby !!! She is really beautiful, but I have to say I struggle a little with the size ... I am used to bigger bags and I am not really sure, if I should have picked the medium size instead ; - ((( what do you think, does the size fit me or would the medium be a better choice ? The capacity for my daily used things is o.k. but it is just a feeling ..... I am sure you girls know what I mean ; - )))



I agree with @EGBDF ! I think the size looks great on you and if it fits your daily items, it's a keeper. It's true the Medium would be heavier.

I have a Small Penelope. One thing I find about the Penelope is that even though it's the Small one, because the handles don't fold down, it makes the bag tall such that it doesn't even fit in my drawer at work and in my car boot which is quite shallow (thanks to my hybrid battery), I have to leave my boot fabric cover open while driving to work with a plastic bag over my beloved Penelope to keep it hidden from motorists for safety reasons. I can't imagine how tall a Medium would be with a wider profile too, haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Tatze said:


> View attachment 3855525
> View attachment 3855526
> 
> 
> Here we go .... my new baby !!! She is really beautiful, but I have to say I struggle a little with the size ... I am used to bigger bags and I am not really sure, if I should have picked the medium size instead ; - ((( what do you think, does the size fit me or would the medium be a better choice ? The capacity for my daily used things is o.k. but it is just a feeling ..... I am sure you girls know what I mean ; - )))



It’s beautiful! I prefer the small Penelope.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Tatze said:


> does the size fit me or would the medium be a better choice?



I think the small looks really good on you. For a hand carried bag, my concern is its weight. The medium will definitely be heavier and you know what happens when one has more space, we naturally fit more things within.


----------



## Tatze

Thanks all of you !!! Yesterday, I compared the size with my Chloe Marcie Medium (which is the perfect size for me) and found out, that the sizes are almost the same !!! So I will definitely keep her ; - )))) ordered a new bag organizer and as soon as it arrives, I will start carrying the cutie !!! BTW - compared to my Chloe Marcie and my Balenciaga the Penelope is a real light weight ; - )))

So thanks again ... more pics will follow !!!


----------



## melissatrv

I just bought the small Penelope tote.   I have been hoping to get this at a lower price than $775 (Bloomingdale's) and have yet it always seems to be excluded from coupons etc.  hate black bags, they always seem so plain to me, but I really needed an everyday black bag and did not want to pay more than $500 for it.  That is exactly what I paid from Century 21 Department Stores with a $20 off coupon, no tax, free shipping.  They still have it for $519 + coupon if anyone is interested.  After going back forth between the Tory Burch McGraw Triple Zip satchel I decided on this as I think the tassels add a nice bit of punch to it.   What would have made this bag perfect would be feet on the bottom and an interior lining that was in purple or color besides black.  I am happy with the purchase though!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

melissatrv said:


> I just bought the small Penelope tote.



It’s stunning! A classic timeless choice that I bet you’ll turn to over and over.


----------



## mellopan

I was wondering if any owners of this bag can post or message me some pictures of zipper/tags to compare to? I posted in the authentication forum but the authenticator didn't own one of these.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MWTexan

Does anyone own this bag?  Mod shots please!!! Does anyone know if these top handles will fit over the shoulder?


----------



## MWTexan

I ordered the bag above. In case anyone is curious it does fit over the shoulder.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MWTexan said:


> I ordered the bag above. In case anyone is curious it does fit over the shoulder.



Congrats on your toile Penelope!


----------



## ivdw

MWTexan said:


> I ordered the bag above. In case anyone is curious it does fit over the shoulder.



Is it the medium or the large?


----------



## MWTexan

ivdw said:


> Is it the medium or the large?



It only comes in 1 size the medium and its on sale for like $449 or something close. So sad that I paid like $895


----------



## ivdw

MWTexan said:


> It only comes in 1 size the medium and its on sale for like $449 or something close. So sad that I paid like $895


That's horrible!! So sorry for you...I guess to never pay retail, as some claim, is a good idea...then again you never know what will be in the sale..


----------



## ivdw

MWTexan said:


> It only comes in 1 size the medium and its on sale for like $449 or something close. So sad that I paid like $895


That's horrible!! So sorry for you...I guess to never pay retail, as some claim, is a good idea...then again you never know what will be in the sale..


----------



## ivdw

My new small camel Penelope!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-H815 met Tapatalk


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> My new small camel Penelope!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-H815 met Tapatalk


With a picture!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-H815 met Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ivdw said:


> With a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110698
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-H815 met Tapatalk



Congrats! Love this color.


----------



## hub.bub

Hi, my wife is interested in the Penelope, I'm wondering if anyone who has it would like to please share on it's durability - especially after a year of use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monsti

It’s the work bag of the German Chancellor. So I guess it’s quite sturdy.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Has anyone had any issues with things falling out of your Penelope (particularly the tote style...but any size, as well), because of the gaps on each side (since the zipper doesn’t “attach,” per se).

Thank you!


----------



## MWTexan

I have never had any thing fall out the ends. The bag is quite sturdy I rarely zip it and it stays upright so really never had anything fall out with it sitting wide open.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Nothing has fallen out of my Penelope tote either. You can always put smaller items in a pouch if you're worried.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

MWTexan said:


> I have never had any thing fall out the ends. The bag is quite sturdy I rarely zip it and it stays upright so really never had anything fall out with it sitting wide open.



Thanks!
That’s a big pro for the bag for me. [emoji16]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> Nothing has fallen out of my Penelope tote either. You can always put smaller items in a pouch if you're worried.



Thanks for sharing your experience with the tote. Seriously considering it now. [emoji3]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

This might be a silly question for an off-the-mark observation (ha-ha). 

All of the Penelope bags I have checked are all Made in Morocco. Is that intentional or do I just keep finding ones that are?

Where is yours made from?

Just curious if certain styles are manufactured in one location, for whatever reason. 

Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BlackGrayRed said:


> This might be a silly question for an off-the-mark observation (ha-ha).
> 
> All of the Penelope bags I have checked are all Made in Morocco. Is that intentional or do I just keep finding ones that are?
> 
> Where is yours made from?
> 
> Just curious if certain styles are manufactured in one location, for whatever reason.
> 
> Thank you!



Mine (Penelope Fantaisie SS16) is also Made In Morocco IIRC. When I bought it during the F and F sale in my country, there was also one which was MIF but the colour seemed a little uneven on that one (probably improper storage), hence I didn't choose it


----------



## BlackGrayRed

SmokieDragon said:


> Mine (Penelope Fantaisie SS16) is also Made In Morocco IIRC. When I bought it during the F and F sale in my country, there was also one which was MIF but the colour seemed a little uneven on that one (probably improper storage), hence I didn't choose it



Thank you for sharing!  [emoji846]

Anyone else who owns one or has shopped for one notice?


----------



## Charcamayne

BlackGrayRed said:


> This might be a silly question for an off-the-mark observation (ha-ha).
> 
> All of the Penelope bags I have checked are all Made in Morocco. Is that intentional or do I just keep finding ones that are?
> 
> Where is yours made from?
> 
> Just curious if certain styles are manufactured in one location, for whatever reason.
> 
> Thank you!


When I bought mine last year, there were a few sitting on the sale rack - I happened to pick up the French one, but yes the others were made in Morocco! I was surprised to see bags of different origins in the same store.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Charcamayne said:


> When I bought mine last year, there were a few sitting on the sale rack - I happened to pick up the French one, but yes the others were made in Morocco! I was surprised to see bags of different origins in the same store.



Thanks!


----------



## Cheryldc

I am interested in buying the Penelope tote (the large size, priced 985).  Does anyone use this as a work tote to fit a laptop?  Otherwise, how is the quality of the bag and does it show a lot of wear and tear?


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi!

I’m trying to decide between the Red and the Ruby Penelope Tote. 

Can anyone enlighten me, please, on the difference?

Is one a warmer red?
And the other cooler?
Is one a true red and the other more pinkish?

Help!

I’ve stared at online pics so much, my eyes are crossing. I’ve never seen either color in person. 

Also, will there be another red shade coming up in the next season or so (I apologize if this has been posted already, and I somehow missed it). 

Thank you!


----------



## Plussizegirl

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’m trying to decide between the Red and the Ruby Penelope Tote.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me, please, on the difference?
> 
> Is one a warmer red?
> And the other cooler?
> Is one a true red and the other more pinkish?
> 
> Help!
> 
> I’ve stared at online pics so much, my eyes are crossing. I’ve never seen either color in person.
> 
> Also, will there be another red shade coming up in the next season or so (I apologize if this has been posted already, and I somehow missed it).
> 
> Thank you!


CherylDy


----------



## Amazona

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’m trying to decide between the Red and the Ruby Penelope Tote.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me, please, on the difference?
> 
> Is one a warmer red?
> And the other cooler?
> Is one a true red and the other more pinkish?
> 
> Help!
> 
> I’ve stared at online pics so much, my eyes are crossing. I’ve never seen either color in person.
> 
> Also, will there be another red shade coming up in the next season or so (I apologize if this has been posted already, and I somehow missed it).
> 
> Thank you!


Both colors are red, Red is a true bright red and Ruby is a warmer color. If I read the LC website right, fall colors for Pénelope are Black and Brandy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here is my Large Penelope in Midnight Blue which I just got from Genting Premium Outlets in my home country of Malaysia! An awesome find for a wonderful price - it was never made available in the regular boutiques and apparently it came to the outlet from a neighbouring country. In fact, I asked for a new Medium from the store room and this came out which I immediately noticed was the Large! I was dumbfounded initially since I thought I would never find one in my country and then I was ecstatic since I’ve been searching for this bag for years!

I have to admit it’s a little heavier than my other LC totes but since it’s smooshy, luxe, structured and soft, it ticks all the right boxes for me


----------



## anuanu

Does anyone know if Penelope will be discontinued?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

anuanu said:


> Does anyone know if Penelope will be discontinued?



My guess is that it's headed toward being discontinued down the road, because they have released fewer new colors for the Penelope the past few seasons and they have discontinued some styles like the Penelope Fantaisie line (with suede etc), the bucket bag and the large crossbody. However the Penelope is still around for now and the new SS20 colors are Clay and Cloud blue: see here


----------

